# [Cantonese]Wing Chun & Sanda practioners travel to China to learn about Xing Yi



## procmail (Feb 26, 2012)

It's in Cantonese, and I'm finding it very interesting, especially the part about penetration power (Xing Yi). 

Xue Sheng'll probably be interested in the video.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cool and my idea of what heaven must be like 

The narrator and the guys learning Xingyi are speaking Cantonese but the Xingyi people are speaking Mandarin. And right around 30 minutes I do not appreciate the restaurant stuff&#8230;. Now I&#8217;m hungry
I see similarities between Wing Chun and Xingyiquan and I have seen similarities to Police Sanda but I am not sure about sports Sanda but I do not doubt that there are many apps that cross over from Sports Sanda to Traditional CMA. So much so I am thinking about checking out a sport Sanda school

HEY The Cantonese guy pronounces Xingyiquan just like by Taijiquan shifu 

Try that long staff drill sometime, it is pretty cool and ultimately painful in the beginning. My Taiji shifu showed me some of those, but with a long staff not a spear, same length just no spear head.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 29, 2012)

That is s pretty cool series that the video you linked comes from

Kung Fu Quest Trailer &#21151;&#22827;&#20659;&#22855;&#23459;&#20659;&#29255; 






Kung Fu Quest Season 2 Trailer &#21151;&#22827;&#20659;&#22855; &#20877;&#25136;&#27743;&#28246; &#38928;&#21578;


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you for posting these videos. I found a place that had most of the videos in part, but the Wing Chun one they had the full hour long segment. I will post for your viewing pleasure. (If I can figure out how to be cool and post videos like you two) English subtitles are provided. Guest appearance by Ip Ching as well. =) Thank you. thank you. I would have never known about this series otherwise.


*edit* here's the URL for the video http://programme.rthk.hk/rthk/tv/programme.php?name=tv/kungfuqueste&d=2011-07-16&p=5124&e=&m=episode

WC video date is 2011-7-16, click standalone player- Real. (realplayer will allow you to save a copy to your comp.)

enjoy


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I probably shouldn't say this, but since I realize that I am far too modest and yet I am rather awesome and ever-so-cool I will tell you how it&#8217;s done

When you are typing out the post there is a toolbar on top and if you look you will see a check mark with an ABC over it. Go two to the left and you see something that looks like a little film strip. Click on that and paste the URL in there for the video. 

And thanks for the vid, I shall watch it later... but for now I need to go outside and dig out...it is snowing


----------



## simplewc101 (Mar 2, 2012)

haha thank you Xue, I see that now.. I didn't really want to post it to youtube because I'm not sure about the copyright stuff, and it looks like you have to link your video to a URL.. I have this PDF document about all the different lineages that I wanted to share too but it doesn't seem as if we can share/ post documents on here


----------

